
Tell HN: Your great ideas that you won't pursue - mavsman
I have great ideas for websites, apps, and products all the time but I am not that passionate about many of them. Since you&#x27;re not going to pursue them, you might as well get it into the open and see if anyone else wants to bring it to life.<p>Note: I am not currently interested in taking up another side project so there&#x27;s no alterior motive here.
======
tedmiston
"SpoonRocket for pizza" \-- Can we deliver a pizza in 10-15 min instead of 1-2
hours? [By operating a vehicle that cooks them in the truck and circles the
block, college district, etc.]

I won a hackathon with this concept and began to pursue it as a startup a year
ago. The market is big, and people love comfort foods. Also, today's food
delivery startups mostly focus on healthy options.

We did customer validation in Cincinnati, OH, and people seemed very
interested, but we don't have the population density spots to run it here. I
also don't think it'd work in New York (too many fast $1 pizza joints), or
Chicago (people mostly want high quality and are willing to wait). We think it
has a lot of potential in the bay, where SpoonRocket, Caviar, Sprig, etc. have
paved the way.

Side note: Domino's unveiled their own cars of a similar concept in October.
[http://fortune.com/2015/10/22/dominos-pizza-
car/](http://fortune.com/2015/10/22/dominos-pizza-car/)

~~~
icefox
Wait, why do you think that "The market is big"? When you did customer
validation it failed because the city wasn't big enough. And when you looked
at bigger cities you found have better options than this idea. That sounds
like the market is actually not that big.

Even the premise seems a bit fuzzy: Can we deliver a pizza in 10-15 min
instead of 1-2 hours? Is the problem that it takes to long to deliver or that
the delivery is so varied? Maybe people cared much more about the time it is
delivered than the speed? If I am told the pizza will be here at 8pm and it
arrives at 8:20 I am annoyed, but if I was told it would be here at 8:20 I
might be perfectly happy. The question to determine is are they losing sales
because of speed or because of the accuracy of the last time they had a
delivery?

But above the question based upon your existing research why not open a joint
in the bay that sells high quality pizza delivered and $1 pizza if you walk in
as that is clearly what the market is validating?

~~~
tedmiston
Admittedly, I've glossed over the market aspects for this thread.

To gauge the size, we used a standard report from the pizza industry that a
seed stage VC friend helped me find, which gave us:

\- $36.7B U.S. pizza sales in 2012

\- 75-77% of 18-44 year olds are pizza customers

\- 410 million pizzas picked up or delivered per year

In Cincinnati, we think it's not the size of the city, but that the population
is distributed in pockets that are too far apart from each other (i.e., to be
simultaneously served by one pizza truck quickly).

Our consumer validation showed that what most people value in delivery is:
speed (~50%), cost (~30%), and quality (~20%).

We would like to work on food tech in the future, and mostly likely in the
bay, but the three of us weren't ready to leave Cincinnati yet :).

------
benologist
Write APIs for app store management and publishing so you can monitor and test
performance of different assets and text, schedule different
assets/text/prices, upload builds straight from dropbox, revert to previous
builds easily, manage reviews etc, all within a nicer dashboard than app/game
stores seem capable of producing.

~~~
tedmiston
Do Apple/Google have a built-in way to A/B test images and text today?

~~~
benologist
Only Google does to my knowledge, they added it quite recently:

[https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answ...](https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answer/6227309?hl=en)

------
delfuturo
A social network that helps you connect and share with the people in your
life.

~~~
vineetch
Like a book of those people's faces? I like it.

------
soared
1) Deliver espresso shots for $1 in <20 minutes by strapping a small espresso
machine to your bike and having people order through text message. I made a
website just for kicks, but never actually going to do anything.
oneshots.squarespace.com

2) Uber for fixing people's computers/laptops. Plenty of us are good with
computers and could easily fix most problems, while 90% of people can't.

~~~
stray
> Deliver espresso shots for $1 in <20 minutes by strapping a small espresso
> machine to your bike and having people order through text message.

Gennardo? Or is this someone else with the same idea?

~~~
soared
I thought Gennardo was a company doing it and tried to google it. Realizing
now you actually know someone with the same idea haha. But no, I'm not
gennardo!

------
yitchelle
Take a photo of a road sign, document, newspaper and it translates to a
language of your choice, on the photo. Like Google Translate on steriods.

~~~
jaredsohn
Any different than
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2OfQdYrHRs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2OfQdYrHRs)?

------
craftkiller
I'd like to see x2go upgraded with a mosh-like connection. I haven't looked
too far into it but if QUIC isn't tied to http and can just function as a byte
stream it could work.

------
keenanromain
Codecademy/Duolingo for Music.

------
yungGeez
Snapchat on Windows Phone (lol)

Real-Life Megaman Battle Network

~~~
anaip1
Please build real life megaman battle network!

